# DIY Carbon Filter



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 21, 2006)

Can this be done? Or do you have to buy one? Thnx!:bong:


----------



## Bojok (Nov 21, 2006)

I've posted this link B4 but if it gets taken away because it directs you to another grow site, I apologize in advance.
http://www.gardenscure.com/420/security/60127-ryoko-builds-diy-activated-carbon-filter.html
Hope this helps...........................:ccc:


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's another:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6326


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, those are really great guys. That just gets my wheels-a-turnin. Now I think... you could make one flat also depending on what kind of vent set-up you have. Say you want to use a bigger fan. Like if you had a 4X4X7 growroom you made. And for ventilation you deside to open the top and place a fan flat so it draws the hot air up and out. And have holes on the bottom as for air to come through. You could place the material on the top so that all that air gets filtered as it's leaving so it don't make your area smell like Skunk#1
:tokie: And for the base of the growroom, add screen to stop critters, and some dark sheet material to stop light and you'll get the coolest air containing the most Co2(Co2 is heavier than the rest of air, so it falls). :headbang:


----------

